# Question about GI relations to anxiety.



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 20, 2015)

Why is it that when I get constipated or bloated and certainly almost always gives me a panic attack? Also makes me feel like I'm having chest pains in the upper left area of my chest? Just seems that stomach issues for me also cause mental problems I am very confused by this?


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 25, 2015)

Depression and anxiety tend to exacerbate GI issues and can trigger IBS episodes in many...


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2015)

Do you have any Xanax or the like for when it happens.  Panic attacks are no joke man.  I feel for you.  When my anxiety levels get high, I am the opposite.  I get the shits.  I've also read that a person can imprint on a place or event that can trigger panic attacks.  Do you think that maybe has something to do with constipation causing them in your situation?


----------

